# weird growth(?) on pigeon's feet?



## rams (Nov 15, 2021)

my humble greetings and salutations to you pigeon lovers.

I'm no pigeon-lover myself and I have never kept any pigeons as pets before.. but a few of them have chose my house roof as a nesting place. 

Yesterday while I was tending the gardens, I saw a wild pigeon by the bushes and it was having trouble taking flight so I baited it out from the bush with some seeds.. I noticed a peculiar growth protruding from its feet. 

If anyone would be so kind to enlighten me what it is because searching the internet, I came up empty. 

I only managed to take a singular photo of it before it disappeared. I hope this photo would suffice.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, welcome to PT and to the pigeon world 😁!

The growths on his feet seem feathers. I'm not an expert on pigeon breeds so I can't tell you if the bird in the pic is one of the pigeon breeds with feathered feet or just the results of a cross between a feral and a breed pigeon or what else. 
Surely an expert member will give you more info!









Pigeon With Feathered Feet | Why Do Some Pigeons Have Feathers On Their Feet?


Every living organism shows variations in many forms. Birds, including pigeons, show huge diversity in the distribution of feathers, the color they bear,




www.backtobirds.com













Why do some pigeons have feathered feet?


Most pigeons have scales on their feet (and not feathers). However, some pigeons have a genetic variation (or two) that gives them feathers on their legs and feet (a lot of feathers or a little bit…




similarbutdifferentanimals.com




.
We have a few pigeons with feathered legs 😁. 

Have you seen him again in your garden?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, yes it looks like feathers but not a lot of them he is probably crossed with a bird that had feathered feet just what colombina said, and the bird is not a feral pigeon feral pigeons dont have that color eye it looks like a tipplet and it is a hen


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

those are feathers! lots of domestic bird species have breeds with feathered feet (including pigeons). That bird looks like an escaped pet, or offspring of one.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, It looks like feathers that were trying to grow, but didn't quite make it.

Good Luck


----------

